# Zenfolio Blog up and running



## dhris (Jan 4, 2013)

Over the last few months I've been migrating blog posts from my old blogger blog as well as adding new content to the blog within my site, which is hosted by zenfolio.

Anyone interested in possibly using zenfolio as a host and in particular using their in-house blog option, should check out my blog for a sample of how they can look.

Wedding photography blog

Currently I'm using a 'snippets' preview style for my main page, though I may switch to showing full posts there.

Any opinions on my setup ?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 4, 2013)

my website is 100% zenfolio also.  You did a great job I think.


----------



## dhris (Jan 4, 2013)

Nicely done yourself, Robin. I have to say that presenting weddings in a single long page (like you seem to do) is pretty tantalizing compared to the gallery system I'm mainly relying on now--I just might consider transitioning to that.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2013)

Chris, do you need custom code to have a header photo on your blog page?


----------



## dhris (Jan 9, 2013)

^ Nope.  I just added the images (the text itself is an image, but also the couple moving through the hedgemaze) in the Blog Welcome page, which is accessible from the page where you add / delete blog posts.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 9, 2013)

Chris and Robin, great work. I will be moving from Smugmug to Zenfolio later this year, so I'll definitely be in touch. 

Do you have your domains parked at Zenfolio? Currently I have a fairly simple website at my domain and menus point to my portfolio at smugmug. Never cared for the arrangement, and I no longer enjoy writing code enough to create a better site on my own. 

Both of these look fantastic.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, my domain is pointed to zenfolio.  I do not pay other hosting fee other than Zenfolio.  I only pay for the domain name via godaddy.  The bad thing about this is that I cant store anything else but what I can store on Zenfolio.  That means only image files, short videos, PDFs.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool, that's all I need. How do you handle your email address without a host?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 10, 2013)

Google apps. Free too


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 10, 2013)

I meant the hosting. Robin@usagani.com. One of the reasons I pay a host is for the email addresses. How are you handling the MX records with the registrant? 

thanks


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, I use google app and my emails are with my domain name.  I can have up to 25 free.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 10, 2013)

oops.. it looks like you missed the boat:

Google Kills Free Google Apps For Business, Now Only Offering Premium Paid Version To Companies Of All Sizes | TechCrunch


----------



## dhris (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like I also lucked out by grabbing google apps for my email as well. Not to rub it in, but it works incredibly well.

I also use godaddy for my domain name.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 10, 2013)

That would still be cheaper if all I am using hosting account for is email.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 10, 2013)

I also secured 801-USAGANI from google voice for FREE!!!!!  lol


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, I use godaddy for my domain also. Great deal on domain registration, but they blow as a host. I'm with InMotion now. I have until March to make a move.


----------

